# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? >  Kem 345 - Quán kem ở Sài Gòn

## nguyetnt

Cà phê 345 mang một phong cách Tây Âu và có lối bày trí thiên về gam màu hồng nhìn rất dễ thương. Bên ngoài sân vườn có chiếc xích đu được làm bằng gỗ trông khá độc đáo là một điểm nhấn tạo nên không gian lãng mạn và ấm áp.

Bạn có thể tìm một góc riêng để thư giãn giữa giai điệu của những bản tình ca bất hủ của cố nhạc sĩ Trịnh Công Sơn bên những ly kem dịu ngọt hay các món ăn nhẹ thơm lừng như pizza ý, mì ý,... 
Đây là một quán mà bạn không nên bỏ qua trong danh sách những quán kem mà mình yêu thích.


Ðịa chỉ	345 Nguyễn Trọng Tuyển, P.1, Q. Tân Bình, TP. Hồ Chí Minh.

Chỉ dẫn	Từ Phạm Văn Hai bạn quẹo vào đường Nguyễn Trọng Tuyển chạy khoảng 200m quán nằm bên tay phải đối diện trường Đại Học Marketing.

Ðiện thoại	(08) 9133031

>> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến quán Kem 345_



Cùng khám phá các *quán kem ngon ở Sài Gòn* - *quan kem ngon o Sai Gon*

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Tour du lịch một thoáng Sài Gòn (3 ngày 2 đêm)* - *Tour du lich mot thoang Sai Gon (3 ngay 2 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Sài Gòn* - *tour du lich Sai Gon*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Sài Gòn click vào *du lịch Sài Gòn* - *du lich Sai Gon*

----------


## lunas2

kết chỗ xích đu

----------


## lovetravel

chắc chủ quán vẫn còn teen, toàn màu hồng

----------

